# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  sequql server Dba opportunity with chance to touch peoplesoft

## bill joeckel

Hi, my name is Bill Joeckel with Tri-Com Technical Services in Overland Park
ks,I&#39;m looking for a contract for hire sequel server Dba for a fortune 500
client of ours that would allow you too work directly with peoplesoft on a national basis.  We also look for client server developers,mainframe,
peoplesoft. We also have a strong need for Oracle developer 2000 programmers
on a contract basis for a year long project.  If interested contact me at 1-800-280-6919 or at home 1-913-755-2104.  or fax to the attention of billjoeckel 1-913-652-0601.

                              Thanks For your time and consideration Bill Joeckel Sr. Technical Recruiter

----------

